# Christmas Lights Are Up



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Got my Christmas lights up last night. I took some video. Turn on your speakers.

Randy

Christmas Lights


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Gee, Randy, I'll bet the neighbors love your display! Especially if it includes 500W stereo blasting away!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice

Can you say pull the electric meter









John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great job Randy!

I reminds me of the movie "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I'll let my friend Mr. Smiley speak for me:
































































































































VERY COOL MAN!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skills4lou said:


> I think I'll let my friend Mr. Smiley speak for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!!!!! I haven't even got mine up yet







and it snowed ...Well it looks like this weekend the lights have to go up --- cold or no cold.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> reminds me of the movie "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"


Kinda reminds me of Clark Griswald....

Just kidding, Randy!
Looks great! 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great job! Never seen a display quite like that one. sunny


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy,

Wow!! Awesome and truly amazing.























Not that I am exactly Mr. Scrooge, but I generally say humbug to all the work that goes with outside Christmas decorations. One or two strings is all I generally do.

I'm impressed with the work and effort, not to mention expense, of your light show. 
Well done.









Bill


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

WOW!















































Dallas


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Alright...if no one is going to call BS on this after 9 posts, I need to let you all off the hook. Not my house. A buddy sent me the file, so I am surprised it has not already made its rounds into your email. I guess the 4 MB size may prevent it from being widely distributed.

Randy


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Randy you let them off too easy. I had already sent the link to my family claiming it was my house. Half of them will believe it.

Gotta love the Outbacker folks. Really nice but a bit gullible. I know, I know it wasn't posted under the JOKES forum so it must be real.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Alright...if no one is going to call BS on this after 9 posts, I need to let you all off the hook. Not my house. A buddy sent me the file, so I am surprised it has not already made its rounds into your email. I guess the 4 MB size may prevent it from being widely distributed.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]65545[/snapback]​


LMAO !!!! I was getting ready to warn our Fish & Game folks to prep for the incoming hoard of Colorado elk, moose, bobcat, etc. fleeing from an invasion into their otherwise pristine (and guiet) wilderness.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup, Seein it making the rounds.
Side note: I saw the group that did the music perform last Friday. Excellent Christmas show. I highly recommend them.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

AWWW, cmon.....And here I thought the guy spent days editing that video.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Katrina, is that the Trans Siberian Orchestra?? I saw this video over at stupidvideos.com


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> Katrina, is that the Trans Siberian Orchestra?? I saw this video over at stupidvideos.com
> [snapback]65583[/snapback]​


Yes, that would be them. I've seen them perform a few times now.
Check them out if you get a chance and pick up their Christmas CD's at any music store.
http://www.trans-siberian.com


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy,

After seeing the time and effort you put into your camping journal, I was giving you credit for the Christmas display too. Hey, those camping pics are of your family, aren't they? Fess up as necessary.









Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Randy, My smart aleck response and







were because the bs meter was pegged....


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Got my Christmas lights up last night. I took some video. Turn on your speakers.
> 
> Randy
> 
> ...


Alyssa said "Daddy, can we have lights like that on our house"

That was very cool !!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually this video was around last year also -- still funny though --

Katrina -- I see that you also like www.stupidvideos.com ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Katrina -- I see that you also like www.stupidvideos.com ...
> [snapback]65638[/snapback]​


I'm pretty easily amused....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I wasn't fully convinced of the BS, as here in town there is a guy who does something like that in his yard every year. His entire yard and house are full of lights and lighted ornamentation. There is a sign in front directing spectators to tune their FM radio to a certain frequency. As you listen to the Xmas music coming from the radio, you watch the lights flash, synchronized to the music much like Randy's video. It is pretty amazing.

We were up there the week before Thanksgiving for a leaf fire, and he was already starting to put up the display. He has so much stuff, that he had to put up a small barn just to keep the decorations in over the off season. He also said his electric bill in Dec. and Jan. are unspeakably high. Gotta have a lot of spirit for that in my book. If I think of it, I will try to grab a photo of it this year, and post it.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I wasn't fully convinced of the BS, as here in town there is a guy who does something like that in his yard every year.
> Tim
> [snapback]65672[/snapback]​


My dad used to take us for "the drive" every year the week before Christmas to see all the lights (always wanted HIM to do that too - yeah, right!). After a couple hours driving & looking from Norwalk to Ridgefield, we'd make the final sprint to see this spectacular display in Danbury....and then us kids would sleep all the way home. That was lots of years ago - wonder if its the same guy - or maybe his son


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the earlier Clark Griswold comment....

Now if you can only get your Outback all lit up like that....

As cousin Eddie said.. "This here, Clark, is an RV!"


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Part 2

http://www.msftlabrat.com/funstuff/jingle.wmv

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow!

I wish I had that much free time!








At least the across the street neighbor gets a little variety!

Happy Holidays!
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I guess these are the technogeeks behind these types of displays
animated lighting


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The guy that did the video is from Ohio...
He will be on one of the morning shows on Monday (Good Morning America...I think???)

MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Outstanding !


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It just keeps getting better and better









Thor


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like its lights out for awhile. The light display mentioned at the top of this thread is about 25 miles from my house. The owner has shut the display down because of some traffic problems in the neighborhood.

The Lights Out Story


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

story was just on cbs evening news, lights out till next year.

oh well, it was awesome while it lasted.

darrel


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yep you had them going......I got that email last week----


----------

